# Cheap Candle molds - Old "Bread Molds"



## harvest (Jul 18, 2008)

I have made tea lights and votives in the bottom of take away paper coffee cups. They are cheap, recycled and easy to pull away after use! I use the tiny paper cups used for take away short black coffees for the tea lights as they're so small. You can order them from paper suppliers online. It's easy to place dried flowers along the sides and then pour the wax in - makes for pretty votives!


try here for example:


http://www.nextag.com/hot-4-oz-paper-cup/search-html


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Better Bee has plastic tea light cups under .10 ea, when you consider your labor these are a good deal, imo.
Sheri


----------

